# Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?



## Rumpelstilzkin (20. September 2011)

*Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, ohne extrem großen Aufwand die Graka meines relativ betagten FSC Amilo Xi 1546 zu tauschen. Hab ich da überhaupt eine Chance, oder muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen, und mir was Neues zulegen? Für jegliche Hilfe wäre ich SEHR dankbar!

_(Falls es schon ein entsprechendes Topic gibt, habe ich dieses leider nicht gefunden...)_


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Ich denke leider, das kannst du vergessen; ich glaube nicht, dass die GraKa als MXM Modul ist, selbst wenn zahlt sich ein Tausch kaum aus, die Module sind ja nicht billig und auch die übrige Hardware des Geräts ist ja nicht ganz frisch...

Ich würde dir einen Neukauf nahelegen


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Bei so einem alten Laptop wird das wohl nix. Selbst dann, wenn der einen Slot hat, bei dem man eine Karte wechseln könnte, wird es sehr schwer und auch unverhältnismäßig teuer, eine passende Karte zu finden. 

Hier: Uniwill MXM Options da steht, dass eine spezielle 8600m GT möglich wäre. Die findest Du etwas weiter unten für 200€, das ist ne mobile 8600m GT und dazu auch nur mit DDR2-GrafikRAM. So eine hab ich in meinem Acer, damit kannst Du neuere Spiele wie Black Ops grad noch so auf minimalen Details spielen, obwohl Black Ops ja sogar auf ner älteren Engine basiert. Mehr geht da nicht. Falls es eine bessere Karte geben sollte, die passt, würde ews natürlich dann nochmal teurer werden. 

Welches von dem Amilo hast Du denn genau? Mit ner x1800 ? Dann wäre die 8600 je nach Spiel noch nicht mal besser ^^ 

Also, ich würd das Notebook lieber verkaufen. So um die 200€ kannst Du dafür ja noch bekommen, und da würd ich dann ehrlich gesagt zu diesen 200€ plus den 200€, die eine Karte 8600GT kosten würde, bzw. sogar mehr als 200€ bei ner besseren Karte, noch ein bisschen was drauflegen und ein nagelneues Notebook kaufen. Schon eines für 500€ mit einer Nvidia 540m wäre stärker, als wenn Du Deines mit ner 8600GT aufrüstest. Selbst ein Notebook mit einer AMD 5470 (ab 400€ zu haben) wäre schon besser, obwohl die schon viel schwächer als ne Nividia 540m ist.


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (21. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Welches von dem Amilo hast Du denn genau? Mit ner x1800 ? Dann wäre die 8600 je nach Spiel noch nicht mal besser ^^


 
Richtig erkannt, das ist das Gerät mit der Radeon X1800.

Ein weiteres Problem das ich habe, ist dass das Gerät häufig überhitzt. Ich habe schon extra CoreTemp installiert um ständig sehen zu können, wie die aktuelle Temperatur ist. Leider nutzt das bei Spielen nicht wirklich etwas, da man die Anzeige dann nicht sehen kann...

Gibt es wirklich keine andere Möglichkeit als einen Neukauf? Vernünftige Notebooks sind ja relativ teuer, das Gerät hat mal echt sau viel Kohle gekostet und ein GUTES neues Notebook kann ich mir im Moment nicht leisten, brauche aber in jedem Fall etwas Transportables. Hmmm....


----------



## Schlingel (21. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Das lohnt sich einfach nicht wie oben schon geschrieben wurde,und man weiß auch nicht ob anschließend die Kühlung hinhaut da Du ja jetzt schon Probleme hast.
Mit ...HWiNFO...kann man die Temperaturen aufzeichnen lassen,einfach im Hintergrund laufen lassen das Tool zeigt dann die maximalen Temperaturen an die aufgetreten sind.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*



Rumpelstilzkin schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich keine andere Möglichkeit als einen Neukauf? Vernünftige Notebooks sind ja relativ teuer, das Gerät hat mal echt sau viel Kohle gekostet und ein GUTES neues Notebook kann ich mir im Moment nicht leisten, brauche aber in jedem Fall etwas Transportables. Hmmm....


 Ein neues, das besser ist, kriegst Du wie gesagt schon für 400-500€. Wenn Du wiederum eine Karte suchst, damit aus Deinem alten Amilo ein Notebook wird, das neu 800-1000€ kostet, dann würde allein die Karte 500-600€ kosten. Und dann würde ich halt - selbst wenn man so eine karte findet - auch eher das alte Verkaufen und ein neues für 800€ holen...

Ich mein: was hattest Du denn eingeplant als Kosten für eine Karte, die die Leistung Deines Notebooks verbessern soll? Wenn Du nur 200€ eingeplant hattest, kannst Du die Idee eh in die Tonne treten, da wie gesagt eine 8600GT schon 200€ kostet und nicht oder nur wenig besser als die x1800 ist...  wenn Du aber eh 400€ oder mehr eingeplant hattest, dann kriegst Du per Verkauf des Amilo + dem Plan-Budget ehrlich gesagt was besseres neues... 

Wegen der Hitze: hast Du das Notebook denn schonmal aufgeschraubt und entstaubt usw? Ggf muss man halt auch mal alle Kühlkörper komplett entfernen und etwas neue Wärmepaste auftragen.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Ja, reinigen wäre dringend zu empfehlen

Eine Aufrüstung der GraKa, selbst wenn sie möglich wäre, wäre auch kaum sinnvoll, da die restliche Systemleistung auch sehr schwach ist; das Teil war sicher vor ~5 Jahren mal ein High-End Gerät aber das ist eine Ewigkeit in der Hardwarewelt

Ein Flaschenhals ist auch der RAM, der auch maximal auf 2GiB aufgerüstet werden kann, was immernoch nicht sehr üppig ist



> Wenn Du wiederum eine Karte suchst, damit aus Deinem alten Amilo ein Notebook wird, das neu 800-1000€ kostet, dann würde allein die Karte 500-600€ kosten.


 
Das ist kaum möglich, auch die übrige Systemleistung lässt stark zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (22. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich mein: was hattest Du denn eingeplant als Kosten für eine Karte, die die Leistung Deines Notebooks verbessern soll? Wenn Du nur 200€ eingeplant hattest, kannst Du die Idee eh in die Tonne treten, da wie gesagt eine 8600GT schon 200€ kostet und nicht oder nur wenig besser als die x1800 ist... wenn Du aber eh 400€ oder mehr eingeplant hattest, dann kriegst Du per Verkauf des Amilo + dem Plan-Budget ehrlich gesagt was besseres neues...
> 
> Wegen der Hitze: hast Du das Notebook denn schonmal aufgeschraubt und entstaubt usw? Ggf muss man halt auch mal alle Kühlkörper komplett entfernen und etwas neue Wärmepaste auftragen.


 
Hmmm das macht (leider) Sinn, eigentlich wollte ich maximal 300-400 Euro ausgeben, aber wer kauft schon für ~200 das alte Teil? 

Bzgl. der Hitze muss ich sagen, dass ich zwar schon aufgeschraubt und entstaubt habe, aber an den Kühler etc. traue ich mich zugegeben nicht selber ran.





Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Flaschenhals ist auch der RAM, der auch maximal auf 2GiB aufgerüstet werden kann, was immernoch nicht sehr üppig ist



Ist das dein Ernst? Das Gerät kann nicht mehr als 2 Gig? AUA... war mir nicht bewusst. Thx 4 Info!


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Also, bei ebay ging Dein Laptop, wenn nicht defekt, für 180-250€ weg. An einen im Bekanntenkreis kannst Du den bestimmt für 200-250€ verkaufen, denn heutzutage zahlen viele schon allein 200€, damit man einen Laptop "hat", und wenn Du dann auch noch sagst, dass man damit sogar Spiele, die nicht neuer als 2 Jahre sind, gut spielen kann, dann wirst Du den bestimmt ganz gut los.


Wegen der Graka: FALLS die überhaupt passt (ich nehme an, dass Dein Notebook wenn überhaupt MXM 1.3 oder 2.1 als Steckplatz hat) , gäb es eine 9800m für 250€: MXM Store Legacy cards  aber die ist kaum besser als eine Nvidia 540m, und da kriegst Du wie gesagt ein nagelneues Notebook mit neuer Garantie usw. für 500-500€, und dann hast Du auch direkt eine bessere CPU und 4GB dabei.


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (23. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Danke noch mal an alle für eure Meinungen und Hilfe, ich habe jetzt beschlossen in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und mir ein neues Gerät zu kaufen und auch etwas mehr zu investieren. Was kann man denn in der Preisklasse bis ~ 700 Euro empfehlen, was auch zum Zocken taugt?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Für 700€ hast Du Glück, denn an sich wäre in der Regel maximal eine Nvidia 540m drin. NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   da findest du viele Spielebenches. So ein Notebook mit ner 540m wäre auch schon ab ca 500€ zu haben.

Aber aktuell kriegst Du vereinzelt schon für 700€ eine deutlich besser Karte, nämlich zB eines mit der AMD 6850 Acer Aspire 7750G-2414G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850, Bluetooth (LX.RK002.001/LX.RK002.012) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder mit ner 5850 für: Acer Aspire 7745G-484G50MNks (LX.PUP02.193) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Da sind halt echt Einzelfälle, denn ansonsten kriegst Du eine bessere Karte als eine 540m erst ab ca. 900-1000€. Das wären zB die AMD 5850, 5870, 6850 oder der Nvidia 460m, vlt auch die 555m.


Ein Geheimtipp KÖNNTE eine 6770, da die nur in HPs verbaut ist, und HP zieht sich ja zurück - da werden viele MOdelle preiswert ausverkauft: 6770 in Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks | Geizhals.at Deutschland=


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (26. September 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Die Sache mit HP ist ein sehr guter Tipp, danke dafür


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Amilo: Graka tauschen möglich?*

Am Wochenende wird was Neues gekauft *freu*


----------

